# Planting JP Erios



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got different types of Janpan Erios' seed and other place Erios's seed. 
Now i am gonna plant the JP Miyazaki Prefecture Erio.SP and the Vietnam Mang Yang's Erios's =] Start my planting project hehe


----------

